# Netzteil aufschrauben?



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich bekomme diese Woche vermutlich noch mein neues P10 650W welches mein altes P7 1000W ersetzt.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, vielleicht mal das alte NT aufzuschrauben.
Dann könnte ich mir mal die Kondensatoren angucken bzw. ob das NT überhaupt noch zu gebrauchen ist.

Was muss ich da beachten?
Man liest ja immer "nicht nachmachn" "Lebensgefahr".
Wenn ich das Netzteil ein paar Tage liegen lasse, sollte doch eigentlich kein Reststrom mehr drin sein oder?

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Lass es nach. Zumal die Kondensatoren ihren Defekt nicht unbedingt zeigen müssen. Das heißt nur, dass sie 100%ig defekt sind. Aber ~8 Jahre alte, nicht gewölbte Kondensatoren können genau so defekt sein.


----------



## RolfRui (11. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich bekomme diese Woche vermutlich noch mein neues P10 650W welches mein altes P7 1000W ersetzt.
> 
> ...



falls Du einen starken Drang dazu verspürst, so schraub es auf das gute Stück, kannst auch gleich den Dreck raussaugen.

Wegen der Restspannung muss man bei einem 12V Ladekondensator keine Angst haben, ist ja kein Röhrengerät mit 380 V Gleichspannung.

Falls das Netzteil den Rechner zum Laufen bringt ist es nicht defekt. Ob es nun kurz vor einem Defekt steht können gewölbte oder/und ausgelaufene Elkos schon anzeigen.

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Basteln!


PS !!DEN NETZSTECKER ABZIEHEN!!


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Was muss ich da beachten?
> Man liest ja immer "nicht nachmachn" "Lebensgefahr".
> Wenn ich das Netzteil ein paar Tage liegen lasse, sollte doch eigentlich kein Reststrom mehr drin sein oder?


 
Vor Netzteilen solltest du immer Respekt haben, denn in Tests steht nicht umsonst Lebensgefahr drauf  Aufschrauben kannst du es natürlich schon, aber vermeide Hautkontakt zu den Komponenten im Inneren (Primärkondensatoren, Kühlkörper, Trafos und Spulen). Wenn mal ein Kabel die Sicht auf ein Bauteil versperren sollte, nimmst du einen gut isolierten Schraubenzieher und schiebst es damit zur Seite. Dann sollte nichts passieren.


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2014)

RolfRui schrieb:


> falls Du einen starken Drang dazu verspürst, so schraub es auf das gute Stück, kannst auch gleich den Dreck raussaugen.
> 
> Wegen der Restspannung muss man bei einem 12V Ladekondensator keine Angst haben, ist ja kein Röhrengerät mit 380 V Gleichspannung.
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein Rat?! Auf gar keinen Fall sollte er das Ding aufschrauben, auch nicht zum "Dreck raus saugen". Die Dinger können auch ohne Netzstecker noch lebensgefährlich sein. Bei einem so alten Netzteil lohnt sich das IMHO eh nicht, selbst wenn man Ahnung davon hat.


----------



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn das Teil nicht am Netz hängt und ein paar Tage gelegen hat, was kann dann noch passieren?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2014)

RolfRui schrieb:


> Wegen der Restspannung muss man bei einem 12V Ladekondensator keine Angst haben, ist ja kein Röhrengerät mit 380 V Gleichspannung.


Ist zwar kein Röhrengerät,  aber auch in einem PC-Netzteil passiert nicht viel anderes.  Da wird häufig eine Gleichspannung von 350V erzeugt,  die zwickt ganz ordentlich.



RolfRui schrieb:


> Falls das Netzteil den Rechner zum Laufen bringt ist es nicht defekt. Ob es nun kurz vor einem Defekt steht können gewölbte oder/und ausgelaufene Elkos schon anzeigen.


 Das würde ich so nicht sagen.  Ein Teildefekt ist sehr wohl möglich.   Und es kann auch mehr als nur ein Kondensator kaputt gehen  



Prinzipiell kann man ein Netzteil öffnen, sollte aber ein paar Dinge beachten:

Es sollte bereits etwas länger vom Netz getrennt sein, damit die Ladung der Kondensatoren in einen ungefährlichen Größenbereich kommt.   
Das kann man einfach berechnen,  die Entladung ist abhängig von Kapazität und Widerstand des Kondensators. 

Lies dich da vielleicht erstmal rein 



Prinzipiell kann man das Netzteil öffnen,  man sollte aber halbwegs wissen, was man tut.   
Und nicht vergessen:  Letztes Jahr ist in Ami-Land  ein Junge beim unsachgemäßen Rumbasteln im PC-Netzteil gestorben.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juni 2014)

Das ist wie bei so vielen anderen Dingen auch. Besser etwas vorsichtiger als im Ernstfall Pech haben!

Ich selbst bin eher unvernünftig und habe zum testen mal die Kabel meines Netzteils (i7 3820 @ 4,7 GHz, 7970 CF @ 1,3 GHz), während kombinierter Last durch prime und furmark abgetastet um zu schauen was an der Theorie von heißen Kabeln bei Singlerail dran ist. Nichts passiert und Kabel auch nur handwarm. Das ist zwar gut gegangen, aber sollte man trotzdem nicht machen. Ich werde das auch nicht unnötig wiederholen.

Netzteile sehen ausgeschaltet zwar immer harmlos aus, können es aber in sich haben. Die sind oft verschachtelt aufgebaut und man muss aufpassen, nichts ungewollt zu berühren.

Da du schon vernünftig genug bist hier nachzufragen, solltest du auch so vernünftig sein und auf uns hören. Lass es lieber bleiben.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Juni 2014)

Im Netzteil können bis zu rund 400 Volt anliegen.


----------



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

Okay dann werde ich es lassen und es erstmal als "Notfall-Netzteil" in den Schrank stellen


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juni 2014)

Lass es bitte keine weiteren 5Jahre im Schrank. Sonst ist das Netzteil der Notfall.


----------



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

So lange nicht


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Vor Netzteilen solltest du immer Respekt haben, denn in Tests steht nicht umsonst Lebensgefahr drauf  Aufschrauben kannst du es natürlich schon, aber vermeide Hautkontakt zu den Komponenten im Inneren (Primärkondensatoren, Kühlkörper, Trafos und Spulen). Wenn mal ein Kabel die Sicht auf ein Bauteil versperren sollte, nimmst du einen gut isolierten Schraubenzieher und schiebst es damit zur Seite. Dann sollte nichts passieren.


 
Generell sind doch nur die Kondensatoren die "Übeltäter", oder? Vorallem der Primärkondensator?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

RolfRui schrieb:


> falls Du einen starken Drang dazu verspürst, so schraub es auf das gute Stück, kannst auch gleich den Dreck raussaugen.
> 
> Wegen der Restspannung muss man bei einem 12V Ladekondensator keine Angst haben, ist ja kein Röhrengerät mit 380 V Gleichspannung.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn du das Netzteil sowieso entsorgen willst dann frag doch mal ein paar der Netzteil Freaks hier ob sie Interesse daran haben z.B. für ein kleines Review oder sowas.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Okay dann werde ich es lassen und es erstmal als "Notfall-Netzteil" in den Schrank stellen


 
 Jo, dass wäre die richtige Entscheidung,

 wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat,

 sollte man davon die Finger lassen.


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Netzteil sowieso entsorgen willst dann frag doch mal ein paar der Netzteil Freaks hier ob sie Interesse daran haben z.B. für ein kleines Review oder sowas.



Hat das P7 1000W ne aktive PCF, die auch ohne den Rest des NTs lauffähig ist?
In dem Fall: *meld*

Brauche für ein Projekt:
-Dicke FETs/IGBTs mit >=500V
-Kondensatoren mit >=385V
-Eine nette aktive PFC, da ich so was nicht selber bauen will


----------



## marcus022 (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn man ein/-zweimal die Powertaste drückt nachdem der Rechner runtergefahren ist und man alle Kabel entfernt hat zieht man jegliche Restspannung aus allen Komponenten (vor allem Netzteil). Das sollte auf jeden Fall beachtet werden. Aber der TE hat ja zum Glück schon eingesehen das es in diesem Fall eher sinnlos ist.

ps: wenn ich damit falsch liege bitte korrigiert mich


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn du keine Ausbildung als Elektroniker o/ä hast, dann lass es besser.

Als erfahrener Elektroniker kannst dagegen son Netzteil auch noch mit geladenen Kondensatoren auseinander nehmen, weil du weisst, wo du nicht hinfassen darfst und wie man die sicher entladen bekommt.


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Juni 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein/-zweimal die Powertaste drückt nachdem der Rechner runtergefahren ist und man alle Kabel entfernt hat zieht man jegliche Restspannung aus allen Komponenten (vor allem Netzteil). Das sollte auf jeden Fall beachtet werden. Aber der TE hat ja zum Glück schon eingesehen das es in diesem Fall eher sinnlos ist.
> 
> ps: wenn ich damit falsch liege bitte korrigiert mich


 
Du liegst tatsächlich falsch, da kann auch nach einem Jahr noch mehr als genug Spannung zum Grillen drinnen sein

Mal nebenbei zur Frage des TE: Solange du keine Ausbildung in die Richtung hast und /oder dich mit Netzteilen nicht auskennst, solltest du die Finger davon lassen, du begibtst dich nur in unnötige Gefahren


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2014)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Du liegst tatsächlich falsch, da kann auch nach einem Jahr noch mehr als genug Spannung zum Grillen drinnen sein


 
 Nein, dass ist gar nicht möglich. 

 Aber wie gesagt, wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Netzteil sowieso entsorgen willst dann frag doch mal ein paar der Netzteil Freaks hier ob sie Interesse daran haben z.B. für ein kleines Review oder sowas.


 
Also wenn ich das neue Netzteil eingebaut habe und alles soweit läuft, könnte ich das P7 für ein Review abgeben.
So haben alle was davon.

Vielleicht könnte man testen, was so eine alte Kiste noch taugt und ggf. mit neuen Vergleichen?

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass nur noch ein paar Kabel dabei sind.
Ich hatte den Rechner damals gebraucht gekauft, das war ein Gamescom PC von 2010, daher auch ein so überdimensioniertes Netzteil.( ich hatte damals 0 Ahnung was gut ist )
Betrieben wird derzeit eine R9 280X (6 Pin & 8 Pin), 2 SSD und ein BluRay Laufwerk.
Mehr extra Kabel sind leider nicht mehr vorhanden.

Falls sich hier keiner findet, der ein Review in der Richtung machen möchte, mache ich vielleicht mal nen extra Thread auf.


----------



## efdev (11. Juni 2014)

melde dich einfach im Netzteil sammelthread im normalfall nimmt dir das NT bestimmt einer für ein review dort ab.


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2014)

Aber idealerweiße nur einem geben, der eine Chroma und ein Oszi zur verfügung hat


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2014)

Das Netzteil wär schon interessant, nur kann ich 1000 Watt mit meiner GTX480 nicht wirklich ausreizen (das kann aber wohl kaum einer). Für Vergleichswerte wäre das Netzteil allerdings interessant


----------



## efdev (11. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wär schon interessant, nur kann ich 1000 Watt mit meiner GTX480 nicht wirklich ausreizen (das kann aber wohl kaum einer). Für Vergleichswerte wäre das Netzteil allerdings interessant


 
besorg dir noch eine zweite  dann passt das schon.


----------



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> besorg dir noch eine zweite  dann passt das schon.


 
Dafür reichen die Kabel dann nicht =( 
Es sei denn, jemand hat noch welche


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hab genug Adapter, ich brauche nur 4Molex-Anschlüsse ^^


----------



## Maqama (11. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Adapter, ich brauche nur 4Molex-Anschlüsse ^^


 
Wird eng, glaube es ist nichmal ein Molex Stecker verfügbar. 

Ich werde wenn alles ausgebaut ist, mal gucken was da ist. Melde mich dann nochmal!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wär schon interessant, nur kann ich 1000 Watt mit meiner GTX480 nicht wirklich ausreizen (das kann aber wohl kaum einer). Für Vergleichswerte wäre das Netzteil allerdings interessant


 
Du kannst dir was mit Leistungswiderständen basteln.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Aber idealerweiße nur einem geben, der eine Chroma und ein Oszi zur verfügung hat


Naja, hab bisher kein solches Gerät. Überleg aber mir was aus Widerständen zu basteln...

Momentan ist das beste was ich schaff auch nur um die 800W...


----------



## ebastler (12. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, hab bisher kein solches Gerät. Überleg aber mir was aus Widerständen zu basteln...
> 
> Momentan ist das beste was ich schaff auch nur um die 800W...


 
Hast du n Schweißgerät und etwas Platz?
So hat n Bastler im Netz mal nen Widerstand gebaut, um n Schaltnetzteil im hohen 5-Stelligen W Bereich zu testen:
Stahlrohre verschweißt, ein Ende an den Wasserhahn.

Die dünnsten Rohre die du finden kannst, sollten 5mm dick sein.
Davon n paar Meter spiralförmig/zick-zack-förmig anordnen und du hast nen gescheiten Widerstand^^


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juni 2014)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst dir was mit Leistungswiderständen basteln.



Schön, dass Quanti wieder mal da ist. 

Wie geht es Dir denn?

Hast Du schon etwa wieder Freigang?


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2014)

Ohne Oszi gehts aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ohne Oszi gehts aber auf keinen Fall.


 
 Ein Oszi ist aber nur ein Messgerät.


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2014)

Ach nee

Ohne Messung von Ripple%Noise ist der Test halt nutzlos


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ach nee
> 
> Ohne Messung von Ripple%Noise ist der Test halt nutzlos


 
 Sagen wir eher, nicht ganz vollendet.


----------



## FTTH (12. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mein altes Netzteil öfter mal aufgeschraubt um den Lüfter zu reinigen. Natürlich ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Maqama (14. Juni 2014)

So ich melde mich Mal zurück!

Habe gerade mein P10 650W bekommen und direkt eingebaut.
Es ist der Hammer!
Mein Rechner ist gefühlt nur noch halb so "laut", echt super 
Das P7 scheint einen ganzschönen Krach gemacht zu haben, dachte immer das würde an den vielen Lüftern liegen 

Dementsprechend kann ich nun das P7 1000W abgeben.
Leider sind wie gesagt nur sehr wenige Kabel dabei  ( Mainboard-Stecker, 8Pin CPU, 6+2-Pin PCIe, 6-Pin PCIe und 2x Sata.)
Abgeben würde ich es gerne an jemanden, der damit sinnvolle Tests machen kann, welche er dann hier im Forum postet, so haben dann alle was davon.
Auf den Bildern seht ihr nochmal die verfügbaren Stecker und das Netzteil selber.
Derjenige, der das Netzteil nimmt, braucht bloß die Versandkosten zu bezahlen.

Das Netzteil selber lief von ~2010 bis heute in meinem Rechner.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

Wieso hast du dir denn das 650er Modell gekauft?
Das 550er Modell ist leiser und für deine Hardware völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Maqama (14. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dir denn das 650er Modell gekauft?
> Das 550er Modell ist leiser und für deine Hardware völlig ausreichend.


 
Habe es von einem Privatmann gekauft.

Der Typ hat es im Mai gekauft und es war noch Originalverpackt und verscheißt.
Für 99€ mit Versand.
Hätte ich es im Handel geholt, wäre es die 550W Version geworden.


----------



## ich111 (14. Juni 2014)

Du weißt schon, dass du dann keine Garantie hast bzw. du das ganze über den Erstkäufer abwickeln musst


----------



## Maqama (14. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass du dann keine Garantie hast bzw. du das ganze über den Erstkäufer abwickeln musst


 
Jo, fiel mir aber erst später ein.
Ich hoffe mal ich habe Glück und es passiert nichts.
Denke aber die Chancen sollten bei dem P10 nicht so schlecht stehen, dass es 5 jahre hält.
Ansonsten habe ich halt Pech, zumindestens habe ich 20€ gegenüber der 550W Version erstmal gespart.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

Sofern du keine Probleme hast ist alles bestens. Bleibt das Netzteil aber aufgrund eines Defekts auf der Stecke hast du in Sand gebaut.
Jedenfalls viel Glück dass alles i.O. bleibt.


----------



## Maqama (14. Juni 2014)

So das Netzteil geht jetzt an  _chiller_  , welcher einige Tests mit dem netzteil anstellen wird.

Bin schon auf das Review gespannt


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

Gute Wahl. Ich bin auch gespannt.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

@_chiller_
falls du es nach dem review nicht mehr brauchen solltest, bitte nicht entsorgen, ich könnte n paar Komponenten grbrauchen


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Juni 2014)

Ich schreib dich nochmal an wenn ich mit dem Review durch bin


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich schreib dich nochmal an wenn ich mit dem Review durch bin


 
Du meinst wenn die Feuerwehr bei dir gelöscht hat?


----------



## Grim3001 (15. Juni 2014)

Lass es und hau das Teil in den Sondermüll!


----------



## Maqama (15. Juni 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Lass es und hau das Teil in den Sondermüll!


 
Das Thema ist schon längst durch, les dir mal die letzten Posts durch!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2014)

Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass die Caps vom CM Modul recht nice sind. Damit kann man sich 'nen schönes 'Silencer Kabel' basteln, wenn das Netzteil mit bestimmten GraKas pfeift...


----------

